# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests > [Question] Levelling bot for WoW Classic

## djmazi

Hi!

I have not played WoW for many years now, but last time I did I used Honorbuddy to handle all the _boring_ tasks.
I loved Honorbuddy, it could handle everything!

What I wanted to know, is there any bot being offered in the same/or higher quality that Honorbuddy?
I am not interested in combat routines or anti-afk. What I need is levelling, preferably through quests.

Kind regards
djmazi

----------


## cryptodaddy

Had the exact same questions.

Orca vs. GMR vs. new bot coming out called AWK.

Has anyone had any experience?

----------

